# One YH 463



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Does any one know where there is a photograph of the drifter ONE YH463 Details when she came to Lossiemouth as below


INS 19 FAIRY HILL Official Number 111051.

Material Steel.

Built by Smiths Dock of North Shields in 1900.

Built for their own 'numerical' fleet as "One", YH 463.

Tonnage 84 gross tons, 29 tons net, 24 nominal horse power.

Engine 16 inch compound, (Grey).

Dimensions 80.0' x 18.6' x 8.6'.

Later owner 1914, to Wm Waters of Wick as Fairy Hill, WK 757

1929, to J Edwards, Lossiemouth as INS 19. 

Final fate Scrapped 1935

Many thanks


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

There is a poor photograph in the publication "The Numerical Fleet of Yarmouth" 
The builder of ONE is given as G T Grey South Shields.

Roger


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for that i will see if the library can get a copy


----------



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

*One YH463*

There is a photograph on the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive website, in which the One YH463 features prominently.

The reference number is M00005, and it was taken on 4th June 1905 by a J. Manson. It is a photograph of a number of drifters in Lerwick harbour, the nearest of which is the One.

Only in this case she's not the One and only!


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

I thought Newcastle Brown Ale was the One and Only..It says so on the label..... lol


----------



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

Being a lager lout, I couldn't possibly comment!


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys I can only say Thank you very much for the info ,i really appreciate the help
LL590


----------



## waters (Mar 6, 2012)

*One*

Hi there,
The Fairy Hill was my grandfather's fishing boat. I have a print of a watercolour of the boat in full flight that I got in Wick from the Family History Museum. They may have a photograph of her when she was a herring boat. I'd love to get more information about the boat if possible so I'll keep an eye on this thread.

Waters


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Waters, Here is her history as I have it.

Andy


One: (YH 463) (1900-1935) 
O.N.111051: 84g 28n 80 x 18.6 x 8.6 feet
24 hp C.2-cyl G. T. Grey & Co Ltd, South Shields.

1900: Launched by Smith’s Dock Co Ltd, North Shields (Yd.No.631) for Smith’s Dock Trust Co Ltd, North Shields (James Bloomfield, Great Yarmouth manager) as “One” YH 463. 1900: Completed. 1900: Registered at Great Yarmouth YH 463.
01.1914: Owned by William Waters, W. Paterson Jnr & Others, Wick Caithness. 03.1914: Great Yarmouth registry closed. 17.03.1914: Renamed “FAIRY HILL”. 17.03.1914: Registered at Wick WK 757. 1919: Part sold to D. Sandison, Wick Caithness.12.1928: Owned by J. Edwards, Lossiemouth Inverness-shire. 01.1929: Wick registry closed. 18.01.1929: Registered at Inverness INS 19. 1935: Scrapped. 12.08.1935: Inverness registry closed.


----------



## waters (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## crino121 (Oct 21, 2014)

hello forum, just picked up this thread of the one yh463, in 1901 my great grandfather and his brother were in the crew when the cencus was taken, Robert henry king and his brother Edward king, all the crew were I believe from winterton


----------

